

OLPC speed improved - qwertyuiop
http://morgancollett.wordpress.com/2007/08/15/olpc-review-by-a-12-year-old-xo-speed/

======
bvowk
What the hell. 72 seconds to boot a box with no moving bits and a wildly
simplified OS? And thats the _IMPROVED_ time. Thats pretty pathetic.

